
There’s no space for today’s young Einsteins - jonbaer
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/feb/12/einstein-gravitational-waves-physics
======
godzillabrennus
There most certainly is still space for amazing discoveries to be made by the
next generation of brilliant young minds. The problem is that research is
fragmented and while the problems are more complex than ever the access to the
information that would let brilliant people unlock the universes secrets
remains behind paywalls and in non-structured formats.

Reproducible research via a true Commons where all research is shared is about
to be upon us.

------
pvaldes
Nobody is trying to hire young einsteins today.

